# Morning Report



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Well had another good day. My brother and I (Twins) went out this morning andcaught a few. Started out with a couple more black drum and he hauled in a nice 20in keeper red. Little later I caught a good 35in red and a wopper 18in whiting! I have never caught one that big. We cut out around 10am. Fleas were a little harder to come by this morning. Here's a few pics










My bros 20 in keeper










My 18in Whiting!


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Nice Catch! 

Thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Were you out in Navarre? I think i may have been fishing a little west of you. I ended up with 2 Reds and a black drum. Missed a couple as well. I would like to think they were pomps. All released. I left there at 9 and went East to FWB and ended up yanking 3 more gorgeous reds and three solid keeper pomps. Everything released except the slot red, which i gave to a new buddy.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

We were. Nice job onyour catch!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We went East of portofino and ended up with 2 black drum pups and a whiting the same size as your's and threw back one red that was 30"


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice reports, I must of been doing something wrong! Although it was my first time surf fishing ever so it was a fun learning experience. Went out of Navarre with my grandpa ,who is visiting, east of the pier and fished in what looked like a decent hole, but didnt even have a bite all morning. Fished with corks, with beads, without anything and nothing. Had fun catching plenty of fleas though. What is the proper way to hook them? Also any advice on where to go on the beach east of the pier or west of the pier or does it not matter as long as you jump around until you find them? Today was very frustrating, yet fun. Heading out to Navarre tomorrow, but not sure what park to fish out of. If yall have any pointers I would be very grateful.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Check out the "Surf Fishing Questions" Look at post "pomp rig corks" May help


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Have been searching the forum for info over last couple of weeks and have found a ton of it. Just found a great sand flea post that should be helpful and for anyone that is new to the surf fishing thing you might find it helpful to. http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic137339-16-1.aspx Well now that I know how to hook them proper I may have fixed my problem. Will try some new things tomorrow morning and hopefully will be more successful.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

nice whiteing ! havent seen much of those guys in a while


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet! We went out friday night and caught a bunch of Catfish and one undersized Redfish, but it was just good to get out.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Went out yesterday just after 3 and fished til about 4:30. Caught 2 black drum. Current was pulling hard I guess because the tide was coming in.


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

good lookin fish there. wish i could get out soon:hoppingmad


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

were most of your fish caught on fleas or fresh shrimp?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

FLEAS


----------

